# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Annullamento nota di accredito elettronica

## SILVIA STUDIO CELLI

Una cliente ha inviato una nota di accredito elettronica per stornare parzialmente una fattura in split payment. La nota di accredito è stata trasmessa con esigibilità iva immediata e non in split payment. Per annullare la nota di accredito elettronica, come si dovrebbe procedere? grazie.

----------

